# Looking for--



## Rubi Brooks (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been looking for a furry webcomic or a furry anime that I can easily watch online.
Any suggestions? Links are highly appreciated.

(Sorry if this thread should go elsewhere... :T)


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 24, 2012)

Something like this? Or this?


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 24, 2012)

#yourthreadtitlesucks


----------



## Rubi Brooks (Jul 24, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> #yourthreadtitlesucks



Tch, yeah, I know, I couldn't think of anything better. :T

And thanks, Dreaming.


----------

